# Move to another province working remotely , Tax return



## llty (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi I am pretty new in Canada , just 4 months , so I have a question regarding taxes , I live in Montreal , but will maybe I move to Toronto working remotely from home, regarding my taxes ,I read that I need to do them in the place I stay before 31December , in this case Montreal , so will be ok if I put a Toronto address on my tax return ? 

Also is necessary that I communicate right away my new address to my employee regarding tax ? could be a mess for the tax return if by any chance I forgot to communicate it as soon as I will know for sure if I move or not ? 

Thank you !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The address is your current address: It's the place they'll send your refund/ or amount due.

I don't really understand when you're moving. The big difference will be in the provincial tax form and CPP instead of QPP . For your employer they need to know where you are so they can deduct CPP instead of the Quebec plan and there may be a different tax rate between the provinces.

If you move during the year you'll likely end up filing both Ont and Que tax forms.


----------



## llty (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi Nick , thank you for your message , basically, I will move to Ontario because my girlfriend got a job there and I can work remotely so for me is not an issue , thing is like we are not sure 100 that we will stay there for long , so was thinking to keep my address of Montreal too, at least to receive the letters for some time , and then if for sure we will stay longer in Ont then change the address afterwards , so for that reason don't communicate it yet to my company , do you think this could be doable ?

Thank you !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not like you'll get arrested for not updating it immediately. So yes it's doable. Especially if you are treating it like a temporary move.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you have the Quebec version of the provincial nomination? 

The only valid reason I could see for wanting to appear to be a Quebec resident while actively living & working in/from Ontario is to game the system. One of the ways Quebec monitors those with a Quebec nominations using tax returns. If you have a nomination and start submitting only the single form from Ontario (rather than the 2 sets of forms from Quebec) in your tax returns, Quebec is likely to rescind your nomination/PR and you would lose the right to remain as you have gone back on your statement of intent to live and work in Quebec.


----------

